# Other than mower what's your favorite piece of equipment?



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

So im slowly acquiring lawn equipment to add to my arsenal which got me wondering, outside of a mower what's the most important or your favorite piece of equipment that helps you maintain a beautiful yard.

Always looking to upgrade my equipment or add to it but wonder where money is best spent. Spreaders, sprayers, trimmers, aerator, chain saws, etc?

What tool is the biggest difference maker for you? Feel free to share makes or models


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Aside from my mower, my Lesco Spreader and Spreader-Mate probably get the most use.

Also my Landscape Blade. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In ground irrigation with even coverage.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Leaf blower. I don't have that much stuff :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Echo PAS-2620 multi-tool with Power Rotary Scissors (aka Landscape Blade) and edger attachment. (The string trimmer attachment never gets used.)


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> In ground irrigation with even coverage.


Think this might be my big purchase this spring. We'll see. Still trying to decide if it's worth it or not.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

A purposeful push sprayer that's accurate and not time consuming to use.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I would have to say my Echo SRM-225 String Trimmer. I still make mistakes with it but Im more confident. I like the concept of the landscape blade but not ready to pony up $$$ when I get the job done with what I have.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Here's my list, in order of impact to either a) turf appearance or b) ease of use:
1. Reel Mower
2. Battery-operated sprayer (consistent pressure = even coverage = better appearance, plus points for ease of use)
3. Stick edger (simply can't get that look with a string trimmer)
4. Landscape blade (easier to match HOC with surrounding area without scalping)
5. Lesco spreader (more comfortable to push, handles terrain better/less bobbing).

Only considering equipment here, not use of chemicals. Most impactful _purchase_ of all time would probably go to PGR based on it's effects (less mowing, deeper color, thicker turf).


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Great list @adgattoni. Thanks


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Something I should add...If I was going to do a renovation including sod or sand, any similar cart to the 1,200 lb. Gorilla Cart would be my favorite piece of equipment. You will never regret buying one of those and you can probably find a good used one on Craigslist.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Tough to answer. I really like my Rachio. Tow-behind 40" aerator is nice. So is my drag mat. My Echo blower - which has been abused - impresses me more and more every year it keeps kicking.

My least favorite is really easy to answer. Black and Decker Edge Hog. When I bought it ~20 (?) years ago (same time as the above mentioned Echo blower!) it made sense. Small property. Dragging the extension cord was no big deal. Now I live at a much bigger property and the cord is a real nuisance. But it, despite some encouragement, won't die. I can't bring myself to replace a fully functioning piece of equipment.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

love my Rachio wifi sprinkler controller.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Husqvarna 150 BT- best $300 I've ever spent

Sprayers Plus 150 EX- night and day spraying now compared to my Chapin backpack pump sprayer. Especially with the GCI turf nozzle.

Stihl KM 111R Kombi System - you get what you pay for- fantastic machinery

Stihl MS 271 Farm Boss- BEAST

Earthway 2150 spreader- a joy to
Spread with

Scotts Wizz- verdict is still out in durability but this little gadget pleasure to use, especially with small amount of UREA on the nitrogen blitz


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Here's my list, in order of impact to either a) turf appearance or b) ease of use:
> 1. Reel Mower
> 2. Battery-operated sprayer (consistent pressure = even coverage = better appearance, plus points for ease of use)
> 3. Stick edger (simply can't get that look with a string trimmer)
> ...


Do you spray all of your chemicals with the batter powered sprayer or do some of them work best with like a hose end sprayer?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> Aside from my mower, my Lesco Spreader and Spreader-Mate probably get the most use.
> 
> Also my Landscape Blade. :thumbup:


That Lesco Spreader and Spreader-Mate is a sweet setup. Ware. Thought about in the future buying a used riding lawn tractor and attaching a boom sprayer to it but heck 20,000 sqft isnt that bad to walk. Probably be similar price just to go with your setup.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

1.) Spyker Spreader + Drop in Sprayer Tank + Boom

2.) Husqvarna Power Rake w/ Delta Reel (for Verticutting)

3.) Stihl Kombi + Attachments


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my list, in order of impact to either a) turf appearance or b) ease of use:
> ...


I also use a Underhill PelletPro to apply wetting agent pellets, but otherwise everything else goes through the backpack sprayer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Battery powered sprayer by far


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Hmmm. Other than the Jake, I think my Lesco/Spreadermate is my favorite to date.

But........ I used to heat my house with wood. (In NY) I jumped into the chainsaw "hobby" with all limbs flailing. I got bit by the bug HARD. I was up to over two-dozen saws, in various stages of function, from several different vintages and manufacturers. I still have my two favorites, and several others, but the two I still hold dear are a Stihl MS261C-M and an MS441C-M. Of course, both have been professionally modified by a man in Tennessee and both absolutely RIP. Much like a professional quality mower, a pro-saw is quite a step up from anything generally marketed to homeowners.

Yeah, I'm the guy in his garage the day before a hurricane, filing chain and grinning like an idiot. :lol:


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

It depends on time of year. Other than my reel mower, I have to say my landscape blade.. Second most consistent is my backpack blower.


----------



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Chainsaw


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

So went back over this list to get ideas from you guys. Since I started this thread I did buy a battery powered backpack sprayer. I went with the 20v Chapin. Since then I've read a bunch of negative reviews on it and kind of have buyers remorse. I've only used it once, spot sprayed some Post-em the other day. Pretty sure it was leaking out the top as my back was getting wet. I wouldn't be surprised if by fall I make this my backup sprayer and buy something better. On my short list is the Sprayers Plus, Strom, My4Sons, and what ever else gets good reviews on here between now and then lol.

Also when my current Husqvarna trimmer craps the bed, I will look into the Echo or Stihl multi-tool setup. My local dealer sells both Stihl and Echo so not sure what product is better or if they about the same. Probably like a lot of things and just personal preference.

Outside of that no major upgrades planned. Eventually might have to upgrade my spreader to a Lesco or Spyker but my Earthway gets the job done for now.

Any other items you guys want to add to the list since last year?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I have the echo pas and I need to add a hedge trimmer to it in the near term. My hydrangea trees need a trim.

Echo 99944200486 Hedge Clipper Attachment, 50 In. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0073W5FFI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8hPRCbFGW2B8R

I picked up a used Lesco Spreader and Gregson and Clark Spreadermate around. Christmas. I just bought a new pump for it.

https://www.gregsonclark.com/Spreader-Mate-s/112.htm

I also just got a Gorilla Cart for my approaching birthday.

https://gorillacarts.com/product/gor6ps-gor6ps-c/

I am taking over my mosquito and tick control this year. I plan on using a small sprayer I already have, but if it proves ineffective I will pick up a Stihl SR200

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/sprayers/backpack-sprayers/sr200/


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Honda Rincon ATV with a swiveling pivoting landscape dump cart.

Hauls all my tools, mulch, soil, bags of clippings, rocks, and me.

And it won't rip up your turf if you ride it sensibly. Can take your spouse and/or your dog for a ride with you.

Plus it even wheelies over fallen trees laying across trails in the woods. Once your done with your yard work.

My favorite tool, by a country mile!


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Forster Coax reloading press.

== Edit ==
Oops, I think the desired answer is lawn/garden/landscape/etc related in which case I guess it's my chainsaw or Rachio irrigation controller.


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

1. My McLane edger
2. My Stihl FS110R string trimmer


----------

